# Accutron 214 incoming



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have plenty 218's etc but never a 214 so looking forward to this.

1971

More pictures on arrival.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Looks like a very clean example Jon....and very unusual case / dial for a 214. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Really like the case / dial design. :yes: Reminiscent of some of the Omega Dynamic models.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats :thumbsup:

I was umming & arring over this one.

If you don't get on with it, can I have first refusal, please?

Cheers

R


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Crikey that is nice!

Second refusal please.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Ryan P said:


> Congrats :thumbsup:
> 
> I was umming & arring over this one.
> 
> ...


 Of course but somehow I think it will be a keeper, I have great difficulty parting with Accutrons.



Padders said:


> Crikey that is nice!
> 
> Second refusal please.


 Second in line Sir but as I said will probably be a keeper.

Thanks for the nice comments guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

Congrats on your incoming


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

Congrats on your incoming


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

TSF said:


> Congrats on your incoming


 Whoa there sport...you're starting to look like a speed poster...


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Whoa there sport...you're starting to look like a speed poster...


 Sorry, am I breaking any rules??


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

TSF said:


> Sorry, am I breaking any rules??


 Not specifically, unless your intention is to speed your way to 50 just to use the sales forum.

I wouldn't have said anything but the brevity of your replies makes it look as if that may be the case. Hopefully I'm wrong...


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

Krispy said:


> Not specifically, unless your intention is to speed your way to 50 just to use the sales forum.
> 
> I wouldn't have said anything but the brevity of your replies makes it look as if that may be the case. Hopefully I'm wrong...


 Sorry about the wrong impression, I would be more elaborate with my post onwards


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

That is a gorgeous example of an Accutron, I've never seen one like this before. I can't wait to see the pictures when it arrives!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Very Dynamic :thumbsup: and stunning to say the least, Bulova's have started to catch my eye again lately... there has been quite a few with unusual dial/case combos. That though has been the nicest so far :yes:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

That's my birth year...

Third refusal, if I may 

Cheerz

Mark H


----------

